# female betta



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

ok so i have a male betta in a 5 gallon bowl by himself, he is way too aggressive to be around any other fish. i have actually seen him attack an african dwarf frog but i just got a female and she is currently in my 20 gallon community tank and so far seems great it's been about 10 hours now and no aggression. are female betta's ok in community tanks?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

They can be fine. I had mine in my large tank until I found out she was ripping the tails off my guppies, now she is alone in a 10g. Keep an eye on her with the guppies. Mine was fine for a couple of months. Its the long tails. So if you notice tails chomped off or ripped then its probably the betta, other than that she was a great community fish, she loved the large 29g, but she is also happy in her own 10g


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I've actually seen a lot of females be more aggressive than males...

but each fish has a personality of it's own


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Female Bettas get along fine with other fishes. They swim better than the males and breath air and tend to stay near the top among floating veggies. They come in lots of colors like the males. Very young Male Bettas look just like Females so be careful when you buy them small.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know if there is any fact to this but i have always heard that beta's attack anything with long flowing fins but other than that and more than one male they are usually pretty docile but as someone above said each fish has its own personality. I have only kept a few of my beta's in community tanks over the years but this has served as a good rule of thumb for the times i have.:betta:


----------

